# Coffee coming out of the side/top of portafilter?!



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi,

I have recently purchased my first espresso machine, the barista express. I have a small problem. When brewing espresso, the pressure is correct (as indicated by the dial being in the espresso range) however coffee will begin to come out the top and sides of the portafilter instead of through the spouts at the bottom. This is with using the dual walled basket. Is there any way to fix this; am I doing something wrong?

Thanks,


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If the machine is brand new then it sounds like you need to lock your portafilter (the handle thingy) in harder or try with less coffee.

If the machine is older then you may need to replace the rubber gasket in the group head


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could be any number of things such as grinding too fine, loading the basket with too much coffee, or something as simple as not pushing the portafilter in tight enough>

To give someone who has knowledge of the barista express or dual walled basket could you indicate:

What grinder?

How fine are you grinding?

Is this a new problem? (if so is it a change of bean but the setting on the grinder not changed)

How much in weight terms are you putting in the basket?

What is the basket designed or described as being able to take?

Regards, John


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

After doing some research I believe the problem to be with the rubber gasket, how easy are these to replace, and does anyone know where I can source one for the barista express? Bought the machine 2nd hand so I don't have access to the warranty information.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BeanandComeandGone said:


> After doing some research I believe the problem to be with the rubber gasket, how easy are these to replace, and does anyone know where I can source one for the barista express? Bought the machine 2nd hand so I don't have access to the warranty information.


It wont be a warranty item, it's a part that needs regular replacement (9 months- 1 year) on all espresso machines


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I am assuming you are writing about the Sage Barista Express. If not, none of the below is applicable.

Get in touch with Coffee Classics as they are the service agents for Sage appliances here in the UK. You could contact Claire from that company as she is now a member of the forum. Her name here is wisey84.

This url takes you to their support page http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/sage_support

Claire has been very helpful to me, so I expect she will be as helpful as she can be for you as well.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Gaskets are only a couple of quid so no need to panick


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Daren said:


> Gaskets are only a couple of quid so no need to panick


one should only panic, if they can't spell said word


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ooo - Dave.... Taking the mic out of dyslexia isn't nice.


----------

